# البرادعي: مستعد لمقابلة قيادات الإخوان



## mary naeem (30 يوليو 2013)

​
*
البرادعي: مستعد لمقابلة قيادات الإخوان








​

​*

*


وجَّه الدكتور محمد البرادعي - نائب رئيس الجمهورية ومستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون الدولية - الشكر لكاثرين أشتون مبعوثة الاتحاد الأوروبي على جهودها في المنطقة.​


*


*


وقال البرادعي- خلال المؤتمر الصحفي المشترك الذي عقد بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية اليوم الثلاثاء-:" إن محمد مرسى فشل فى إدارة العملية السياسية، وعليه إدراك وجود مرحلة جديدة"، مؤكدًا أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هم جزء من العملية السياسية وإن الطريق مفتوح للمبادرة والحوار.
وأكد أن الاتحاد الأوربى لا يقوم بواسطة، ولكنه يقوم بمساعدة، مشيرًا إلى العنف الذى يشهده الشارع المصرى لابد من وقفه،قائلا:" إذا استمر العنف بالطبع سيقع المزيد من الضحايا"، مؤكدًا أنه مستعد أن يقابل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان حتى يكون هناك حل سياسى قبل اتخاذ حلول أخرى.
وأوضح أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى موجه له تهم عديدة، لافتًا إلى استعمال العنف يجب أن يتم فى إطار القانون.
شاهدالفيديو..​


*


*






​

[YOUTUBE]k_OG_MEcoRU[/YOUTUBE]
الوفد ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يوليو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *البرادعي: مستعد لمقابلة قيادات الإخوان*​*قال البرادعي أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هم جزء من العملية السياسية وإن الطريق مفتوح للمبادرة والحوار*​



 *يا د. برادعي  يامحترم .. بلاش مواقف  ناعمه .. *​
*بأماره  أيه  عايز  تقابل  الأخوان !!*
*  بأماره  الأعتصام  المسلح اللي  طول  النهار  نازل  شتايم  فيكم !!*​*ولا  بأماره  الأرهاب اللي  بيمارسوه  علي  سكان  مدينه  نصر !! *​*ولا  بأماره  القتل  والتعذيب  في  خيام  رابعه !!*
*ولا  بأماره  أنهم كانوا حزب  ديني  .. والشعب  مش  هايسمح  بأستمراره !!*
*ولا  علشان  بيستقوووو  بالخارج !!*​ 
*عايز  تقابل  قياداتهم !!*​ 
*عندك .. بديع والشاطر والكتاتني  .. في فندق  طره  ... *
*ومرسي  أنت  عارف  فين .. روح  قابلهم*
*وضيع  وقتنا  ووقتك وشوف  هايقابلوك  ولا .. لأ .. *
*ولو  وافقوا  يقابلوك  ... هايقولوا أيه!! **غير  أن  *
*الشرعيه  معاهم .. **وأضرب  أنت  أخماس  في  أسداس.. *
*ولو أتفقت** معاهم .. شوف  تمرد  والشعب  هايعلن  الثوره  التالته  أمتي ؟؟؟*
*علشان  مصر بثوراتها  تدخل  موسوعه  جينيس !!*​ 
*ياراجل  ياملهم  الثوره  ضد  مبارك .. أقعد معووج  .. بس **أتكلم  عدل .. *
*مش آشتون  .. اللي  تغير موقفك من  قبل  30/6   لبعد  3**0/**6*​ 
*ولو آشتون أو أوباما  عندهم  أعتصامات  مسلحه  في  أم  بلدهم ... *
*كانوا  هايفضوهم  من الأول  مش  بعد  شهر!!*​ 
*عموما  أحنا  فوضنا  زعيم  جديد  أسمه  السيسي  هوه  يتصرف*
*حسب وطنيته .. ولن  ننصاع  خلف  أم  رأسك  اللي*
*يبدو  أطاح  بها  نبيذ  فيينا *​ 
*شكرا  يا د. برادعي  وسلملي  ع  المترو *!
​​


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2013)

كلام مايع زي عادته يتكلم يتكلم ويرغي كتير  وكلام زي الفل، وساعة الجد كان بيختفي مش تعرف كان بيروح فين، وبعدين يظهر تاني مع اللي اسمهم النخبة ويقعدوا يتكلموا بدون أي فعل، وكل ده وكأنك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت ولا رحت ولا جيت، وبسبب النخبة سنعود لمربع صفر من تاني والضحية هي الناس اللي بتنزل في الشوراع مع كل اللي بيصدقهم ...
بصراحة لو أي واحد فيهم تحت بيته والا عند مقر سكنه كان هذا الإرهاب والتعدي مش كان سكت وقلب الدنيا كلها، لكن الشعب الغلبان هو اللي في الصدارة وهو اللي بيدفع تمن كل حاجة من دم أولاده والتضحيه بنفسه، لأن ساعة الضرب والمشاكل مكنتش تلاقي ولا واحد فيهم بيختفوا فجأة، لكن دول تلاقيهم قاعدين يتكلموا وبس وأيدك والأرض منهم في النهاية، وفي الآخر لما قعدوا على الكراسي - زي غيرهم لما قعد - أتغير الكلام وعاوزين في الآخر يتفاهموا مع قيادات الإخوان ومش فيه كلام حاسم قاطع وإعلان أنهم إرهابيين بالدليل، وآل لسه بيقولك أن ليهم وجود في الشأن السياسي، ده بأمارة إيه يعني، بأمارة تعذيب الناس الي متصور صوت وصورة، والا القتل وترويع الناس ولا بخراب الشوارع وتهديد السكان ورفد البعض من عملهم بسبب غيابهم بسبب أنهم من سكان رابعة ومش عارفين يروحوا شغلهم وبخاصة السيدات والا نزول الأطفال الشوارع أو حتى الأولاد.. الخ

حاجة بجد تفقع المرارة وهايفضلوا يعكوا لما تنزل ثورة تانية ضدهم وهاتبقى حاجة كده تكرهك في نفسك وفي النخب وتحس أنك مش في دولة بل وسط أطماع وكلام فارغ ليس بذات قيمه، وبصراحة إلى الآن لم يظهر من هو مثل عبد الناصر لأنه كان بيحب البلد فعلاً رغم بعض الأخطاء الذي لا ننكرها كلنا، لكن الناس دية كلها أخطاء مش عندها بعض الأخطاء لأنهم بيسمعوا للغرب ومسلمين البلد ليهم بالتمام، واهو كله في رأيي كلام في كلام، شغل مكلمة يعني، ولا هياعملوا حاجة وكله هايجي على دماغنا احنا كلنا وكل واحد فيهم بيقبض فلوس وعايش حياته ومش مهم الشعب اهو حاجة كده مالوش قيمة فاكرين ان كلمه توديه وكلمه تجيبه، لأن مش في حد من الشعب النهادره قابل حاجة اسمها إخوان مهما ما عملوا من مصالحة.. ربنا يرحمنا لأن لا يوجد فايدة في نخبة ولا غير نخبه، وكلنا زهقنا منهم أساساً...
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

*البرادعى هو المتحدث الرسمى للاخوان فى مؤسسة الرئاسه ومن حقه يقابلهم بدون استئذان *


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

بقالنا اكتر من سنتين بنلعب سياسه
ولسه مفهمناش ان كل كلمه بتخرج من موظف فى مركز بتتحسب بتقديرات محليه وعربيه ودوليه !
لسه مفهمناش ان البرادعى نائب الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجيه 
يعنى كلامه كله مترجم لاغلب دول العالم
المفروض يقول هنشنق جماعة الاخوان عشان 
الناس يعجبها :new6:
لازلنا نتعلم السياسه وسنتعلم اكثر
فهذه من فوائد الثوره والديمقراطيه
التى قال عنها عمر سليمان انها لا تصلح للشعب المصرى !


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2013)

يا جميل احنا مش بنتكلم عن كلامه للعالم ولا مجرد تصريحات، المشكلة أن مش فيه كلام حاسم لا مع العالم الخارجي ولا الداخلي، مش مسألة بنتعلم سياسة، سياسة ايه اللي هانتعلمها، الكلام مش فيه حسم ولا وضوح وده أن دل فيدل على ميوعة ولا يوجد كلام قاطع وواضح، لأن الميوعة في النهاية مين اللي هايدفع تمنها في الآخر ... ما علينا هانفضل في دوامة ستظل سنين عقبال لما نخرج منها، واي دوله من هذه الدول لو في حد مس أمنها ستفعل ما لم يفعله أحد، أصل حقوق الإنسان وغيرها مش بتطلع إلا وقت اللزوم وبس، وبعدين صوت وصورة واضح التهديدات وتنفيذ أعمال لا تُقبل في أي دوله من دول العالم كله، ولا في ظل اي قانون، فالمشكلة مش في موضوع إخوان المشكلة أن التدخل في مصر أكبر من كل حاجة، والبرادعي مش هايخد خط حاسم أبداً - لا هو ولا غيره - مش هايخالف اللي عوزاه لا أمريكا ولا أوربا.. احنا بس اللي بندفع التمن في الآخر ... ما علينا أصل الكلام مبقاش منه فايده ولا عايده مع من يُسموا بالنخب... فالسياسة كلها شغل 3 ورقات ومبنيه على مصالح ولا هايبقى فيه ديموقراطية ولا ثورة وكله هيتلخص في كلام وبس​


----------



## grges monir (31 يوليو 2013)

لابد ان يكون الموقف اكثر حزما من هذا
الموقف المتراخى والمايع دة مع جماعة تنبنى العنف ليس جيدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بقالنا اكتر من سنتين بنلعب سياسه
> ولسه مفهمناش ان كل كلمه بتخرج من موظف فى مركز بتتحسب بتقديرات محليه وعربيه ودوليه !
> لسه مفهمناش ان البرادعى نائب الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجيه
> يعنى كلامه كله مترجم لاغلب دول العالم
> ...


*وهو علشان اتعين نائب الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجيه منشوفش منه تعاطف مع اى دم الا الدم الاخوانى علشان يرضى الخارج
طيب سيادته معترض على فض مولد رابعه وبيتكلم فى حوار ..حوار ايه بعد السلاح والدم والتعذيب ده كله
وبعدين هاتلى طفل فيكى يا مصر يقولى أنه مصدق ان الموضوع ده هيتحل بالحوار
عالعموم أنا مبسوطه جداااا من وجوده ف الحكم فى المرحله المؤقته علشان قناعه يسقط بسرعه ونبتدى على نضافه بقى ..*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 يوليو 2013)

*مسكين هالبرادعي*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا غير مُتفق معاكم بالمرة *​*[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البرادعى قال يقابلهم ...طيب يقابل مين بقى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالوا نعقلها بالراحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القيادات إما فى السجون أو صادر بحقهم أمر ضبط وأحضار ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة معناه ( عملياً ) وقانوناً أستحالة مقابلتهم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]البرادعى بيلاعبهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حسب قوانينهم العرجاء وشرعهم الكاذب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما رافضينه أصلاً ومش هيقعدوا مع حد ...فبيقول أنا ممكن اقابلكم 
[/FONT]*​:spor2::spor2::spor2:​ *[FONT=&quot]هو بيمد أيده ...لا أقصاء لأحد وهو شعار السيسى من البداية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الأقصاء الحقيقى تم من الشعب وأنتهى ... [/FONT]**Game Up
*​ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
*[FONT=&quot]الإقصاء ليس من السياسيين الحاليين ولا من الرئيس المؤقت ومستشاريه ...ولا من الجيش[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:a63: الإقصاء من الشعب :a63:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:cry2: ومن أغبياء الأخوان أنفسهم :cry2:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتهم اللعبة ؟ [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2013)

على الطلاق ما حد فاهم حاجة 
البرادعى بيقول انا على استعداد اقعد مع قيادات الاخوان للحصول على حل سياسي والا الحل التانى وهو الحل الامنى 
ومحدش من قيادات الاخوان هيقبل يقعد مع البرادعى وهو عارف كدة كويس بس لازم يعرض الامر بالشكل ده علشان الضغط الغربي على مصر يبقى اقل 
هو كدة رمى الكورة فى ملعبهم لما هما يرفضوا يبقى الاخوان رافضين الحلول السياسيه 
وميبقاش قدامنا فى الحاله دى ( ترويع الامنيين ) الا الحل الامنى 
لانه لما يموت 2000 ولا 3000 واحد فى رابعه والنهضه الناس برة مش هتسكت بسهوله


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

*يا عبود الحوار والكلام النضيف ده كان ينفع لو كان الاخوان لسه عاملين سلميين تحت غطاء حزبى ولو كانت لسه تصرفاتهم مقبوله لو كان فى استنكار من قياداتهم لكل اشكال العنف المستمره
لكن احنا حاليااا قدام عصابه سقط قناعها ..احنا حاليااا مطلوب مننا نتعامل مع مجموعه ارهابيه بتهدد سلم المجتمع قدام قُطاع طرق وناس مخطوفه وجثث عليها اثار تعذيب قدام اعتصام غير سلمى بالمره  قدام عملاء لدول وقدام ناس مأجوره قدام اطفال بيتم استغلالهم بصوره بشعه قدام منطقه كل يوم بيتعرض سكانها لكل اشكال الارهاب النفسى والبدنى 
حد يفهمنى بقى لما يطلع راجل دوله بعد كل دددددددددده يقول يا حوار 
ده نسميه أييييه !!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا عبود الحوار والكلام النضيف ده كان ينفع لو كان الاخوان لسه عاملين سلميين
> ده نسميه أييييه !!!*


*:flowers: وحشنى حواراتك السياسية :flowers:*
*
دة مش كلام نضيف ... دة كلام سياسى مُخضرم معجون بثقافات التعاملات الدولية*
*هو طلب الحوار مع يقينه أنه لن يحدث لا من جانبهم ولا عملياً
 هيرفضوا ...يتبقى التعامل الأمنى 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو علشان اتعين نائب الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجيه منشوفش منه تعاطف مع اى دم الا الدم الاخوانى علشان يرضى الخارج
> طيب سيادته معترض على فض مولد رابعه وبيتكلم فى حوار ..حوار ايه بعد السلاح والدم والتعذيب ده كله
> وبعدين هاتلى طفل فيكى يا مصر يقولى أنه مصدق ان الموضوع ده هيتحل بالحوار
> عالعموم أنا مبسوطه جداااا من وجوده ف الحكم فى المرحله المؤقته علشان قناعه يسقط بسرعه ونبتدى على نضافه بقى ..*



الليبراليين جميعهم يدافعون عن الدم المصرى
باسم يوسف 
عمرو حمزاوى 
البرادعى
كل هؤلاء لهم اقنعه ونحن الملائكه 

البرادعى الذى اعترض ع كاثرين اشتون
ممثلة الاتحاد الاوربى فى المؤتمر الذى اقامه امس 
وقال ان الشعب المصرى سيحاكم اى شخص ارتكب فى حقه اخطاء وكان الحديث ع الرئيس مرسى وبعدها غادرت اشتون المؤتمر وقيل انها غادرت لتلحق بطائرتها 
*اتمنى ان يسقط البرادعى لو كان يرتدى قناع لكى نبدء بمصرناصفحه بيضاء جديده*
كنت اتمنى ان نتمنى لمصر الخير 
ولكن لكل احد انتماء خاص وتصور خاص
فالفلول يظل فلول بافكار ما قبل الثوره
والثورى يظل ثورى بافكار المستقبل الذى يحلم به
والاخوانى يظل اخوانى بالعنف الذى يتبناه
والسلفى يظل سلفى بالتبطتين الذى يتبناه !
ومصر الى اين لا نعرف !


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

كنت ايام الثوره الاولى لعام 2011 فى سنه اولى سياسه ورهنت معكِ يا دونا ع ابو الفتوح واعترف انك كسبتِ الرهان وانا من خسر !
ولكن الان وانا فى 3 سياسه 
ادفع الرهان اليكِ مره اخرى حول البرادعى
ولكنه رهان حقيقى قد يتحول الى رهان بالاموال لو احببتى هذا !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

*يا مينا سنة الحياة هى الأختلاف 
وأنا بصفتى فل قتشيم أأوى ... أقولك بالرغم من مساوئ مبارك
الا انه كان حاكم البلد وماسكها ...عايز دليل ؟
طلع لى من تاريخه كله 
أعتصام واحد - قطع طريق - تهديد علنى من على المنابر 
- ناس صادر فى حقها أمر ضبط وأحضار ومش قادر تجيبهم
أو ناس بتتحدى الداخلية وناس بتهدد وزير الدفاع 
*​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ومصر الى اين لا نعرف !


*مش كنت تسأل قبل ما تركب ؟؟
:cry2::cry2::cry2:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا مينا سنة الحياة هى الأختلاف
> وأنا بصفتى فل قتشيم أأوى ... أقولك بالرغم من مساوئ مبارك
> الا انه كان حاكم البلد وماسكها ...عايز دليل ؟
> طلع لى من تاريخه كله
> ...



تهديد علنى من ع المنابر تحب اجيبلك تهديدات الشيوخ لينا كمسيحين ؟
المظاهرات والاعتصامات بدئت فى مصر
من 2005 ع سلالم النقابات يا سيدى !




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *مش كنت تسأل قبل ما تركب ؟؟
> :cry2::cry2::cry2:
> *​




مينفعش اسال لانى احنا المفروض اللى هنوجه المركب !:spor2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تهديد علنى من ع المنابر تحب اجيبلك تهديدات الشيوخ *لينا كمسيحين ؟*
> المظاهرات والاعتصامات بدئت فى مصر
> من 2005 ع سلالم النقابات يا سيدى !
> !



*[FONT=&quot]ولية بتكلمنى عن ( المسيحيين ) ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش انت بتتكلم عن مصر *​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!!!! .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا كلامك عن فصيل معين منها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة الجماعات دى بيهددوا مصر كلها مسلمين قبل مسيحيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عايز أكتر اقولك انه لا يجرؤ وقتها حد يطلع على المنبر للخطابة الا ومعاه أذن من الداخلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى كان بيخالف كان بيتاخد طريحة فى أمن الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للى بياخده مسلم واللى بيتاخد مسلم واللى بيأكله الطريحة مسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى بيمنعه من الصعود على المنبر مسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنت ( كثورجى ) معجبكش كلام اللى بيحاورك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلى طول نسيت (( مصر )) فى أقل من دقيقة ...وكلمتنى عن المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هم بقى عندهم حق لما يصنفونا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا أعتصامات اية دى اللى كانت على أبواب النقابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فيه ميدان كبير كامل فى القاهرة مُحتل أسمه رابعة العدوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وميدان أكبر منه وأشهر منه عند جامعة القاهرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول لى سلم النقابة ؟؟[/FONT]*​



> مينفعش اسال لانى احنا المفروض اللى هنوجه المركب ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عمرك ما هتعرف تقود طالما الدين هو المحرك الأساسى لهذه الشعوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما بتصنف نفسك وبترضى بغيرك يصنفك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك ماهتعرف تقود [/FONT]*​ *واهو المثل أدام منك أهوه
المسلمون معرفوش*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولية بتكلمنى عن ( المسيحيين ) ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش انت بتتكلم عن مصر *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!!!! .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا كلامك عن فصيل معين منها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة الجماعات دى بيهددوا مصر كلها مسلمين قبل مسيحيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عايز أكتر اقولك انه لا يجرؤ وقتها حد يطلع على المنبر للخطابة الا ومعاه أذن من الداخلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى كان بيخالف كان بيتاخد طريحة فى أمن الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للى بياخده مسلم واللى بيتاخد مسلم واللى بيأكله الطريحة مسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى بيمنعه من الصعود على المنبر مسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنت ( كثورجى ) معجبكش كلام اللى بيحاورك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعلى طول نسيت (( مصر )) فى أقل من دقيقة ...وكلمتنى عن المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هم بقى عندهم حق لما يصنفونا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا أعتصامات اية دى اللى كانت على أبواب النقابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فيه ميدان كبير كامل فى القاهرة مُحتل أسمه رابعة العدوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وميدان أكبر منه وأشهر منه عند جامعة القاهرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول لى سلم النقابة ؟؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لأ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عمرك ما هتعرف تقود طالما الدين هو المحرك الأساسى لهذه الشعوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما بتصنف نفسك وبترضى بغيرك يصنفك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك ماهتعرف تقود [/FONT]*​ *واهو المثل أدام منك أهوه
> المسلمون معرفوش*​[/FONT]




يا سيدى انت سئلت سؤال وانا رديت لم احول الموضوع لمسيحين ومسلمين فلا تأخذنا الى منعطف لا احب الذهاب اليه فمواقفى معروفه للجميع !
انت سئلت 
وانا اجبت 
هل ااتيك بفييديوهات تهديد للنصارى فى عهد مبارك ؟!
ام ان النصارى قوم اخر من غير المصريين الذين كان يحميهم مبارك ؟

يا سيدى انت ايضاً سئلت متى كانت الاعتصامات والمظاهرات فى عهد مبارك
ومتى كان قطع الطرق فى عهد مبارك
وانا اجبتك
وان كنت لا تعلم فهذه مشكلتك وليست مشكلتى
ان كنت لا تعلم مظاهرات المحله الكبرى ايام مبارك فاعتذر لك عن عدم معرفتك واوصيك بالبحث عن ثورة المحله والعمال فى عهد المخلوعين مبارك ومرسى !


 يا سيدى سأقود لانى اريدها *علمانيه*
فعن اى ديانه تتحدث وانا اريدها علمانيه ؟

اعتذر منك ولكن يجب عليك معرفة محاورك الشخصى قبل بدء الحوار
فمصر اولا وقبل كل شىء ومسيحيتى ايضاً قبل كل شىء لا تعارض ولا تضاد بين وطنيتى ومسيحيتى [/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الليبراليين جميعهم يدافعون عن الدم المصرى
> باسم يوسف
> عمرو حمزاوى
> البرادعى
> ...



*شوف يا مووون بصرف النظر عن اختيارك لشخصيتين عليهم خلاف حاليااا البرادعى وحمزاوى 
وموقف البرادعى موقف مشبوة ومشكوك ف أمره وده مش رأيى لوحدى ده كلام شريحه كبيره من المجتمع حالياا
ويا ريت متنكرش انه ف الفتره الاخيره سقطت اقنعه كتير عن وجوه قبيحه امثال 6 ابريل وبعض الثوار اللى  ظهروا ايام 25 يناير والان هم مكروووهين بشده من اغلب المصريين
طبعاااا مُهين جداا انك الى الان بتعبتر الاخوان فصيل مساوى للفلول الثوار 
نعم مع التوافق نعم مع التعايش نعم مع الطلبات المشروعه
لكن بدون تصالح مع مجرمين واراهابيين وسفاكين دمااااء
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا مينا سنة الحياة هى الأختلاف
> وأنا بصفتى فل قتشيم أأوى ... أقولك بالرغم من مساوئ مبارك
> الا انه كان حاكم البلد وماسكها ...عايز دليل ؟
> طلع لى من تاريخه كله
> ...



*سيذكر التاريخ ولو على استحياء أن الفلول كان لهم أغلب الفضل فى انجاح ثورة 30\6 
ثورة تصحيح مكيدة 25 يناير 
ونشكر ربنا انه عالاقل الناس عرفت ان مبارك اتظلم وانه كان حاكم بيحب شعبه ورفض انه حتى يقاومه أو يمسك سلاح ف وشه والفرق واضح بين اللى حصل بعد تنحى مبارك وعزل موورسى السفاح
فلوووووووول وأفتخرررر( دى بقى لمووون ):a63:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس الوزراء أصدر بيان منذ قليل ألقته دريه شرف الدين فى منتهى الاهميه
اعتقد هانت ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2013)

*احياه النبى انا مستمتعة بالحوار والاراء دى 


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2013)

دون لسه طالع حالاً من البحر
هاخد شاور واكل لقمه واجى
واحشنى المنتدى بجد !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]واضح يا مون أنه بمجرد ذكر أسم " مُبارك " بيعّصبك لدرجة انك مش واخد بالك أنا قولت أية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت ما هو نصه *​​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * وأنا بصفتى فل قتشيم أأوى ... أقولك بالرغم من مساوئ مبارك
> الا انه كان حاكم البلد وماسكها ...عايز دليل ؟
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا حبيب قلبى أنا باستشهد باللى احنا فيه ناو ...اعتصامات وقطع طريق رابعة والنهضة وأسويط والمنيا ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التهديدات من على المنابر مثل البلتاجى وصفوت حجازى والقرضاوى ومن قبلهم حازم أبو أسماعيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولى نصارى بيتهددوا وفيديوهات ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصارى أية يامون ..إذا كنت أنا أتكفرت جوه الجامع فى صلاة العشا لمجرد انى مش ملتحى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كنت بلغت عنهم كانوا هيجيبوهم لولا راجل كبير من المنطقة هو اللى حمانى كنت هنطرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من جوه الجااااااااااااااااااااامع ومن الصلاة ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولى نصارى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا ماجبتش سيرة مظاهرات يا مون ..أشرت الى الأعتصامات اللى مههبة عيشتنا دلوقتى[/FONT]*​ 



> وان كنت لا تعلم فهذه مشكلتك وليست مشكلتى


*[FONT=&quot]لآ أعلم ؟؟؟....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماشى ياعم ...لا أعلم أصل انا مش من البلد دى[/FONT]*​ *مجبتش سيرة مظاهرات خالص *​ 



> يا سيدى سأقود لانى اريدها *علمانيه*
> فعن اى ديانه تتحدث وانا اريدها علمانيه ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الثورجيين يصححوا لنا مسار على عينى وراسى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يرفضوا أوضاع ويثوروا عليها ... أشيلهم فوق دماغ اللى جابونى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يخاف منهم الحاكم ويعمل لهم ألف حساب ..أرفع القُبعة وأنحنى أحتراماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن تيجى تقولى علمانية وسط شعب متدين 85% منه مسلمين ونصهم جهلة وأميين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش أعذرنى ...لسة بدرى اوى علينا وعلى الكلام دة
وتبقى أضغاث أحلام ولا أنتم عارفين الشعب اللى بتتكلموا نيابة عنه 

[/FONT]*​ 


> اعتذر منك ولكن يجب عليك معرفة محاورك الشخصى قبل بدء الحوار


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش ممكن نتعرف !!!! .... عشان مش واخد بالى [/FONT]*​ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احياه النبى انا مستمتعة بالحوار والاراء دى
> *​


*ابعتى هاتى حوبو وتعالى ...مينا عازمكم على أكلة سمك
:a63:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجلس الوزراء أصدر بيان منذ قليل ألقته دريه شرف الدين فى منتهى الاهميه
> اعتقد هانت ..*


*تفويض شعبى ...بموجبه مجلس الوزراء فوض وزير الداخلية
اللى عرض خطته على النائب العام 
وجارى أتخاذ اللازم 
سيسقط ضحايا بالتأكيد ...لكن ما باليد حيلة
(( مُبارك )) بقى كان مختصر الليلة كلها
وراميهم فى السجون
:a63::a63::a63::a63:
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (31 يوليو 2013)

عفكرة انا من الناس اللى بحترم فكر الدكتور البرادعى جيداً وانا من الناس اللى بجادل مع اى حد وبدافع عنه اكثر بكثير 
الكل واخد ان البرادعى عبارة عن شخص مدمر العراق وهذا الكلام خاطى كلياً
ثانياً:الدكتور محمد البرادعى اى الغلط اللى قاله .؟
طيب هو بيشتغل اى من الاصل علشان نرفض تصريحاته .؟
ياجماعة احنا بدل من نعمل احتفال وطنى لهذا الرجل عايزين تعملوا له ملف أمنى.؟

الرجل مخضرم سياسة من زمان داة اللى طلع مع منى الشاذلى 2009 وقال ان نظام توريث الحكم لازم ينتهى وقال فى 2003 لجورج *w* بوش 
قال ان مفيش اسلحة دمار شامل فى العراق وفشل جورج فى اثبات اسلحة دمار واخذ جائزة نوبل عن ذلك ........



> * طيب سيادته معترض على فض مولد رابعه وبيتكلم فى حوار ..حوار ايه بعد السلاح والدم والتعذيب ده كله*



*هو صح مليون فى المائة 
عندكِ حل لفض الاعتصام ويكون سياسى بدون خروج نقطة دم..؟
بس بيلعب سياسة من تحت لتحت انه عايز يثبت للدول اللى برة انه موافق على الاعتصامات وهو عارف ان مجلس الوزارء هيرفض ببقاء اعتصام رابعة العدوية 

*

> *[FONT="]لكن تيجى تقولى علمانية وسط شعب متدين 85% منه مسلمين ونصهم جهلة وأميين *



هههههههههههههههههه
انا اعرف ناس تعبت وشافت الامرين فى ازمة الغاز والبنزين وبعد ما اتوفر زعلان ان مرسى مشى......
وكانه بيقول ياريت يرجع حتى لو الازمة هترجع 

غير كدة الخطاب الدينى بيوجة شحنات سالبة للمسلمين 
​​​[/FONT]


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

متابع .......​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 يوليو 2013)

البرادعى يتمنى خراب مصر انه ينفذ سياسة
امريكا فى مصر
لا بد من وقفة جادة امام الارهاب وامام جماعة الاخوان
التى اصبحت دولة داخل الدولة ولو طال الوقت سوف تقسم مصر
على هذا الاساس


----------



## بايبل333 (31 يوليو 2013)

على العموم انا كنت فى مركز بعيد عن المركز اللى اعيش فية 
وجدت عبارة مكتوبة غريبة الشكل

مكتوبة هكذا *قاطعو النصارى*.......

يعنى قاطعو النصارى.؟


----------



## بايبل333 (31 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> البرادعى يتمنى خراب مصر انه ينفذ سياسة
> امريكا فى مصر
> لا بد من وقفة جادة امام الارهاب وامام جماعة الاخوان
> التى اصبحت دولة داخل الدولة ولو طال الوقت سوف تقسم مصر
> على هذا الاساس




امريكا بدعم الاخوان المسلمين والبرادعى احبطهم يكون عميل.؟


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

تابعت ....​


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2013)

عموماً موضوع العمالة دية انا مش مقتنع بيها تماماً، هو كل الحكاية اللي انا شايفها - حسب وجهة نظري انا فقط - أنها كلها أدوار وبتتوزع لأن المصلحة في النهاية هي اللي بتغلب، اما موضوع الاهتمام بالشعب أو الشعوب كلها وثوراتهم .. وكل هذا الكلام، أهي كلها صورة ومنظر لأن في الآخر الشعب هيتغلب على أمره، لأن كل شيء بيتحرك بسيناريوهات مدروسة بتخصص وبعمق لأجل المصلحة، وموضوع لها خطط مش من يوم وليلة بل من سنوات طويلة وتحقيقها على المدى البعيد، فالسياسة لعبة كبيرة ولا تُقيم وزناً لحياة الناس، ده مش مهم، وموضوع حقوق إنسان وغيرها من واجبات وديموقراطية.. الخ، اهو كله شغل ولعب بيطلع وقت الحاجة فقط.. ما علينا بقى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ابعتى هاتى حوبو وتعالى ...مينا عازمكم على أكلة سمك
> :a63:
> *​


*احنا فينا من سمك 
حاضر هروح اجيب حبوا وجاية جرى 
بس الا هو انت بتدبسه فى العزومة ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شوف يا مووون بصرف النظر عن اختيارك لشخصيتين عليهم خلاف حاليااا البرادعى وحمزاوى
> وموقف البرادعى موقف مشبوة ومشكوك ف أمره وده مش رأيى لوحدى ده كلام شريحه كبيره من المجتمع حالياا
> ويا ريت متنكرش انه ف الفتره الاخيره سقطت اقنعه كتير عن وجوه قبيحه امثال 6 ابريل وبعض الثوار اللى  ظهروا ايام 25 يناير والان هم مكروووهين بشده من اغلب المصريين
> طبعاااا مُهين جداا انك الى الان بتعبتر الاخوان فصيل مساوى للفلول الثوار
> ...




دون البرادعى وحمزاوى كانو من ضمن الناس الحلوين اوى لما كانو فى صفنا
سيبنا من البرادعى لان الفلول كلهم مش بيحبو البرادعى لانهم معتبرينه هو من اسقط مبارك وده مش حقيقى لانه مأسقطش مبارك لوحده
حمزاوى اللى اكتسح دايرته ايام الانتخابات البرلمانيه كان زى العسل انما ناو عشان بيقول لا للعنف من اى طرف فهو وحش
طيب نسيبنا من الاتنين دول !
باسم يوسف اخوانى هو كمان ؟
زعيم الطابور الخامس هو كمان ؟
المبادء لا تتجزء يا دون !
كل اللى بيقول لا للعنف دلوقتى
كان بيقول لا للعنف ايام الاخوان !
ناس كتيير جدا سقطت اقنعتها بالنسبالى من فتره جامده مش من انهرده
منهم 6 ابريل مختلفتش معاكى فى ده
وفعلا فى ثوار اسماً فقط
لكن لو انت شايفه مهين انى اعتبر الفلول زى الثوار فهو مهين اكتر
اننا نعتبر البرادعى ضمير الثوره 
هو زعيم الطابور الخامس !

هو انتى متعرفيش دلوقتى ان الاخوان برضه فلول للنظام البائد ؟! (نظام مرسى )

ومن قال اننا نريد تصالح مع مجرمين حرب ؟
ومن قال ان القيادين فى مصر سيتهاونو فى حق الدم المصرى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2013)

*اللى عاجبنى فى الموضوع هنا هو صاحبته ميس نعيم
أحلى حاجة هى تنقل لنا " بوكى فيست " وتختفى 
النقاشات بقى اللى دايرة هنا وألا هناك ...سسسسسس ..كبر الجمجمة 
ياكش الأعضاء يولعوا فى بعض 
هى عملت اللى عليها ونزلت المشاريب 
ساموا عليكو عليكو السلام  
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واضح يا مون أنه بمجرد ذكر أسم " مُبارك " بيعّصبك لدرجة انك مش واخد بالك أنا قولت أية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت ما هو نصه *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]خالص بالعكس انا بشفق ع مبارك من ساعة لما دخل السجن
لانه مريض ربنا يشفيه وينورله عينيه ويعرف ان كل اللى ده هو السبب فيه لانه خلى الشعب جاهل 

الى جانب انك طلبت دليل وجبتلك دليل ع لمظاهرات وقطع الطرق وناس ماتت ايام مبارك
ولما جيبته قولتلى واضح انك مخدتش بالك من اللى انا قولته لا انا واخد بالى كويس جدا صدقنى
راجع هذه المشاركه ستجد اقتباسك
*​
*[FONT=&quot] 			  			#19 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]





عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]
​​[/FONT]يا حبيب قلبى أنا باستشهد باللى احنا فيه ناو ...اعتصامات وقطع طريق رابعة والنهضة وأسويط والمنيا ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]التهديدات من على المنابر مثل البلتاجى وصفوت حجازى والقرضاوى ومن قبلهم حازم أبو أسماعيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولى نصارى بيتهددوا وفيديوهات ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصارى أية يامون ..إذا كنت أنا أتكفرت جوه الجامع فى صلاة العشا لمجرد انى مش ملتحى ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كنت بلغت عنهم كانوا هيجيبوهم لولا راجل كبير من المنطقة هو اللى حمانى كنت هنطرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من جوه الجااااااااااااااااااااامع ومن الصلاة ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولى نصارى ؟؟[/FONT]*
> ​


​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
انت اتكفرت جوه الجامع وانا بقالى اكتر من 30 سنه بتكفر يا عبود !
هو انا مليش الحق انى اعيش فى البلد دى زيك من غير محد يكفرنى ؟
انا مصرى واصلى مصرى وليا كامل الحق فى هذه البلد
لانها بلدى
ما تعانيه انت الان نعانيه نحن ع مدار العصور الماضيه من ايام السادات ؟!
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]





عبود عبده عبود قال:




انا ماجبتش سيرة مظاهرات يا مون ..أشرت الى الأعتصامات اللى مههبة عيشتنا دلوقتى[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


>





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [


 
*[FONT=&quot]عيب يعمنا الكلام اللى بتحكى فيه دلوقتى هندخل فى الفرق بين المظاهره والاعتصام بقى ولا ايه
احنا اكبر من كده اعتقد :smile02

*​
*[FONT=&quot]





عبود عبده عبود قال:



			لآ أعلم ؟؟؟....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماشى ياعم ...لا أعلم أصل انا مش من البلد دى[/FONT]*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مجبتش سيرة مظاهرات خالص *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ]


 
*[FONT=&quot]
لا يعمنا انت اللى من البلد وانا اللى تبع الهكسوس :new6:
*​
*[FONT=&quot]





عبود عبده عبود قال:




الثورجيين يصححوا لنا مسار على عينى وراسى ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يرفضوا أوضاع ويثوروا عليها ... أشيلهم فوق دماغ اللى جابونى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يخاف منهم الحاكم ويعمل لهم ألف حساب ..أرفع القُبعة وأنحنى أحتراماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن تيجى تقولى علمانية وسط شعب متدين 85% منه مسلمين ونصهم جهلة وأميين [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]معلش أعذرنى ...لسة بدرى اوى علينا وعلى الكلام دة
> وتبقى أضغاث أحلام ولا أنتم عارفين الشعب اللى بتتكلموا نيابة عنه
> 
> [/FONT]*[​





ههههههههههههههه
صدقنى البلد دى مش هتتقدم الا لما تكون علمانيه والا بقى ربنا يعمل معانا معجزه ونعمل نموذج مصرى 

بس متدين مين يعم الحج انت بتصدق الكلام ده
مصر من ضمن اكتر الدول اللى بتبحث عن المواد البورنو
ع الانترنت
مصر من ضمن اكتر الدول اللى فيها تحرش
هو انت مبتنزلش الشارع ولا ايه يعمنا ؟
هو انت متعرفش ان اغلب شباب مصر بيخدرو ؟ ويترملو ؟
متدينين مين بس يعمنا الله يباركلك قول كلام غير ده !
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش ممكن نتعرف !!!! .... عشان مش واخد بالى [/FONT]*​ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



رقم الفون معاك من الساعه 12 : 2 بالليل ببقى فاضى نقدر نتعرف ونرغى براحتنا بس اعذرنى ساعات فى موزز بتتصل ومش برد عليهم فهتلاقى الفون مشغول كتيير :smile02[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2013)

*هو أنا رأييى أننا شعب مُتعبد - كتبت اكتر من موضوع على هذا المعنى
لكنى أستخدمت هنا لفظة التدين لأنى باتكلم عن الشرع والعلمانية 
لكن بما انك من :smile02 ( الهكسوس ) :smile02 
أقولك أن العلمانية دى هى الكفر
( دة نص كلام الشيخ حسان على منبر جامع الأرقم بن أبى الأرقم ) وهتسمح
بزواج المثليين - راجل براجل و ست بست ( مشيرا الى البرادعى ) شخصيا
م الآخر العلمانية ستلغى الشريعة الأسلامية ( زواج - طلاق - ميراث )

دى بالنسبة للمسلم العادى كاااااارثة لأنه هيقولك
انا عندى شرع رابونا ... وانت جاى تغيرهولى ؟؟!!!!
أزاى عايز تغيرها ؟
إلا إذا أشتملت العلمانية على تطبيق الشريعة الأسلامية للشعب

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> [COLOR="[FONT=&quot]
> رقم الفون معاك من الساعه 12 : 2 بالليل ببقى فاضى نقدر نتعرف ونرغى براحتنا بس اعذرنى ساعات فى موزز بتتصل ومش برد عليهم فهتلاقى الفون مشغول كتيير :smile02


*هما صحيح بيقولوا قعدة الراجل بميت ست
لكن لو جت الست يغور ميت راجل
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنا رأييى أننا شعب مُتعبد - كتبت اكتر من موضوع على هذا المعنى
> لكنى أستخدمت هنا لفظة التدين لأنى باتكلم عن الشرع والعلمانية
> لكن بما انك من :smile02 ( الهكسوس ) :smile02
> أقولك أن العلمانية دى هى الكفر
> ...



يا عبود من قال ان العلمانيه هى الغاء الشريعه الاسلاميه ؟
المسيحين الان كيف يقسمون الميراث
هل عن طريق الشريعه الاسلاميه ؟
خطاً فتقسيم الميراث فى المسيحيه لا يسير وفق اهواء الشريعه الاسلاميه !
الدوله العلمانيه هى دوله لا دين لها ولكنها ليست ضد الدين ؟


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2013)

متابع وهخش فى الزيطة دى لما الدنيا تسخن اكتر:mus13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يا عبود من قال ان العلمانيه هى الغاء الشريعه الاسلاميه ؟


*المشايخ اللى الناس بتسمع لهم ... زى الشيخ حسان والحوينى وأبو أسلام وبدر وغيرهم*
*طبعا دة غير الأخوان ومشايخهم *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

بالنسبه لاكلت السمك بقى
لو مصر بقيت علمانيه طالع منى 2000 جنيه اكلة سمك للمنتدى كله


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المشايخ اللى الناس بتسمع لهم ... زى الشيخ حسان والحوينى وأبو أسلام وبدر وغيرهم*
> *طبعا دة غير الأخوان ومشايخهم *
> ​




خلاص يا باشا الناس دى اكسبير بالنسبه للشعب المصرى
دورنا دلوقتى نفهم الناس ما هى العلمانيه  وما هى الدوله وكيف يجب ان تكون !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> خلاص يا باشا الناس دى اكسبير بالنسبه للشعب المصرى
> دورنا دلوقتى نفهم الناس ما هى العلمانيه  وما هى الدوله وكيف يجب ان تكون !


*طيب اية رأيك نفتح موضوع تشرح فيه العلمانية 
ونتناقش اذا كانت تنفع الشعب دة وألا لأ
أوك ؟؟
أستخدم بقى سلطاتك كمشرف 
:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب اية رأيك نفتح موضوع تشرح فيه العلمانية
> ونتناقش اذا كانت تنفع الشعب دة وألا لأ
> أوك ؟؟
> أستخدم بقى سلطاتك كمشرف
> ...




يا باشا تؤمرنى
بس ع بالليل لما ارجع من البحر بقى
هتلاقى الموضوع فى المنتدى العام لانه مينفعش هنا طبعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> دون البرادعى وحمزاوى كانو من ضمن الناس الحلوين اوى لما كانو فى صفنا
> سيبنا من البرادعى لان الفلول كلهم مش بيحبو البرادعى لانهم معتبرينه هو من اسقط مبارك وده مش حقيقى لانه مأسقطش مبارك لوحده
> حمزاوى اللى اكتسح دايرته ايام الانتخابات البرلمانيه كان زى العسل انما ناو عشان بيقول لا للعنف من اى طرف فهو وحش
> طيب نسيبنا من الاتنين دول !
> ...



*لا** يا مووووون انا عمرى ما قلت عالبرادعى أنه حلو لما كان معانا مع انى مش فاهمه معانا دى اللى هما مين
وحمزاوى أنا عن نفسى بشوفه عمرو موسى على صغنن بياع كلاااااااااام مش اكتر
وانا معاك البرادعى مأسقطش مبارك اللى اسقط مبارك هو حبه لمصر وخوفه على شعبها محبش ينهى تاريخه بدم فأنسحب عن طيب خاطر الا لو كان البرادعى من ضمن المخططين للمكيده من البدايه دى بقى اقولك فيها الله اعلم 
دايرة حمزاوى (مصر الجديده ) دايره نضيفه كان طبيعى يكتسح فيها لأنه كان بالنسبه لهم نموذج ظريف مميز  غير اخوانى بيديك كده أمل ف بكره وأعتقد شخصياااا أنه لا يستحق اى ثقه أو دور سياسى
باسم يوسف ازاى يعنى !! باسم يوسف مع كامل حبى واحترامى لشخصه هو بالنسبه لى ليس الا مقدم برامج ساخر مميز يخلص البرنامج مالهوش عندى اى متابعه لاراءه السياسيه هو مجرد مواطن مصرى رأيه غير مؤثر وانا فعلا معرفش هو قال ايه 
لا للعنف ايام الاخوان كان مقصود بيه لا للعنف ضد المجتمع والان لا للعنف الوحيده اللى ممكن نقبلها هو برضه لا للعنف ضد نفس المجتمع ولا احنا المفروض نروح نطبطب عالاخوان ف رابعه ونقوله والنبى حبيبى كده كوخ ارمى السلاح ده من ايدك احسن يعور اخوك 
الناس سكان رابعه الغلابه بيموتوا كل يوم 100 مره انا اعرف هناك بنتين اخوات عايشين لوحدهم بيموتوا كل لحظه من الخوف والرعب مش قادرين يجيبوا اكل بيتبعتلهم اكل كل حين ميسره كل مره بخدعه ومخاطره شكل
اعتصام رابعه هو اعتصام غير سلمى هو تجمع ارهابى معموله حائط بشرى لحماية كائنات غير انسانيه 
الاخوان جابوا اطفال من الملاجىء يتحاموا فيهم الاطفال دول وشوية المُغيبين والغلابه اللى جايين بالفلوس هما بس اللى يتبكى عليهم غير كده مفيش حد تانى يستاهل مننا نقوله لا للعنف ولا حرام الدم ومن غيرهم لو اتنسف الاعتصام واتحولوا حتى لاشلاء مش هنبكى عليهم 
مش فاكره انى كنت بقول من المهين اننا نساوى بين الفلول والثوار اعتقد قلت بين الفلول والاخوان الا لو كانت غلطه كتابيه منى !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2013)

*مووون موووون ينفع ارد على اللى كتبته ف التقييم هنا ؟؟؟ هههههههههه
وبعدين مش كل شويه تزلنا وتقول طالع من البحر نازل البحر انا بقالى يومين مروحتش البحر ومكسله راعى شعورى بقى هههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة براحة بس شوية 
النهاية قربت وكل الاقنعة هتتشال 
وهيبان مين بيخاف على البلد دى بجد ومين لا 
​


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت يا جدعان الى بيتخانقوا هنا
يعملولنا جدول كدة للناس سبب المشكلة دى ويصنفوهلنا حسب وجهة نظرهم
واحنا نعلق بقى
الا بالحق ه مفيش حد من بداية ما قيل هناك ثورة من يوم 25 لحد النهارد ثابت على موقفة ؟؟؟؟


----------

